# Job opportunities in Mining



## adinkona (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

Can you please provide your suggestions on how is the Mining job opportunities/market in South Africa and which location Mining job opp are high.

Please provide some major mining companies in SA which recruites expats that would be great.

Thanks in advance.

Warm Regards
Kona


----------



## dkanee (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Kona

Do you have a valid work permit for south Africa?If Yes and you are looking for a job change please reply me with your email Id and I will get back to you.


----------

